
A near impossible guessing game of tech through the decades - JeremyMorgan
https://techadequiz.com
======
DIVx0
28/45 but there are several frustrating ones that I'm pretty sure I know the
answer for and either could not summon the name out of the cobwebs or I was
unsure of spelling. Either way, was fun!

------
kej
SPOILER ALERT! Answers here:
[https://pastebin.com/ptxQpweW](https://pastebin.com/ptxQpweW)

------
yumaikas
I got 35/45 with a little bit of research to find some spellings, so with no
research whatsoever, I'd probably have been 29/45.

------
armadsen
39/45

There was one (the beige phone) where the expected answer didn't actually
match the picture exactly, which I sent them a correction for.

------
cpcallen
Hmm. 35/45 without looking anything up. I think"near impossible" might be
overselling it a little.

------
Hydraulix989
It registered my "Speak and Spell" response as incorrect instead of "Speak &
Spell". Argh.

------
lemonlizzie
wow..... i got 10/45 lol can someone list all the answers plz haha i failed

------
msla
29/45

Challenging little trivia game.

